# Purchasing labelled shirts under my brand?



## Zbit (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I would like to know if there is a way to purchase Gildan blanks i.e. that already have my Label on them instead of the original.
Is that possible or will i need to buy the t-shirts from Gildan, have a diff. company make my labels and then send them to a third for relabeling?
Can i avoid sending the shirts or the tags around for relabeling and just have them installed by the Blanks Vendor? If not Gildan,then any other Blanks Vendor that does that? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can i avoid sending the shirts or the tags around for relabeling and just have them installed by the Blanks Vendor? If not Gildan,then any other Blanks Vendor that does that?


Yes, I know of a couple of wholesale t-shirt vendors that will relabel the t-shirts before they ship them to you. You need to supply the labels though.

Check out TSCApparel.com and Sun-Apparel.com


----------

